# Dual Drive Zipepred Tivo - Random Reboots



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Have had a Zippered DitrecTivo working for a while now - has the original 40G drive and another 120G drive that was added on. I get no stutters or pauses when watching programs, so it doesnt seem like the hadr drives are going bad. However, it seems like every few days I will either notice in the mronign or when i get home from work that it has froozen up at some point in the day. Seems like it only starting doing this after I ran Zipper. WOuld thi have any effect on it or do you think one of the drives are just dieing?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Unlikely zipper would cause freezes all by itself -- I'd still guess it to be either a hard drive problem or some other kind of hardware problem.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Keep in mind that with the "stock" Zipper script it will reboot your box twice a week anyway. It sounds like the box is not coming out of those reboots properly. Try a search of the Zipper thread or the Zipper Wiki about freezing after reboots. I seem to remember other people having this issue.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Good catch. That could well be it -- reboot sometimes locks up my DTivo instead of rebooting it. Or maybe it always locks up one of them. I can't remember. Anyway, that makes sense -- I didn't think of that 'cos I don't reboot.


----------

